# Piranha Feeding Video



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

Here it is:

http://www.jcs-inc.net/rbpvsmelt.wmv

This is a short clip of my red bellies eating a chopped up piece of smelt. The p's are between 1.5 inch and 3 inches. Please let me know what you think. The quality is not great because of the camera but I hope you get the idea.

ps. right click and hit 'save target as' to save it to your HD


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

dling now 70k a sec


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice









In the begining i was going to say that i hoped you had a clean up crew but they cleaned that sh*t right up.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice driftwood







pretty live little killers they are







nice


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I hit 140K a sec.

Nice video


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. About the driftwood, I want to send out a plug for old river rat driftwood on ebay. Great seller and good prices.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

il ike it..


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

how big a tank is that? im getting griped at for having 3 baby rbp's in a 35 gallon


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> how big a tank is that? im getting griped at for having 3 baby rbp's in a 35 gallon
> [snapback]950804[/snapback]​


It is a 125 gallon with 14 small p's. I know that that isn't big enough for all of those fish permenantly but I plan on selling some later on once it starts to be too much of a load. I had 4 of these in a 30 gal for 2 months and it was no problem.

I think that while the fish are small it is no big deal. It won't stunt thier growth until they are slightly restricted in movement.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Kinda choppy, but I could see how most of the smelt was eaten before it hit the ground, cool!


----------

